# Bontrager reproduction decals - see pics here!



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

Sorry for the delay, pneumonia and work made it difficult to get back to everyone till now. I want to thank Gil for sending these off so everyone could see exactly what they were getting before paying.
<O
I took pictures of the reproduction panels (CX, bl/wh & yel/wh) for your review. I also took some close ups of originals I have for comparison sake.

My initial thought is they look OK. They look very good if your standing next to the bike checking it out, but if you get real, real close and inspect them you'll notice the edges aren't as sharp as originals. Also, since these are digitally printed as opposed to screen printed grey/silver is a little washed out up close. From a foot away though all is good.
<O</O<O
Pic 1 - CX Bdot (reproduction)<O</O
Pic 2 - Bdot (original)<O</O
Pic 3 - OR Bdot (reproduction)<O</O
Pic 4 - OR Paw Print (reproduction)
<O</OPic 5 - Race USA</ST1 (original)</O


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

*more pics*

Pic 6 - Race USA (original)
Pic 7 - CX panels (reproduction)<O</O
Pic 8 - OR panels (reproduction)<O</O
Pic 9 - OR panels (reproduction)
Pic 10 - OR <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com







<ST1USA</ST1</st1:country-region> (reproduction)


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*sweet baby jesus*

time to figure out what colors i want big ups to all involved.:thumbsup:


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

nice. was the bleeding a result from printing or was the source file rastered like that? vector files?


----------



## idoru (Jan 14, 2004)

Basically guys its one of the problems with digitally printed files, all my artworks are Vector files, so nice clean crisp edges, no chance of pixilation due to poor files.

The bit that lets it down is the method of printing, as Hoss rightly says from 10"-12" away they are fine, however if you are to look very closely the edges are not the clean crisp finish of a screen print.

I have been a screen printer for the last 20 years and have seen a lot on changes and if the orders were large enough I would screen print a batch, however you would not have the flexibility of colour and design choice.

At least this way everybody knows what they are getting and can decide if they are still interested

Hope this helps


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

holden said:


> nice. was the bleeding a result from printing or was the source file rastered like that? vector files?


I'm the wrong person to ask, I'm just the middle man. Perhaps Gil or someone else here can answer that.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Do you have ball park pricing? 

I think I'm still down for a set, maybe two.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> maybe two.


two sets?:skep:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> two sets?:skep:


The purple Race's yellow set is a bit trashed. If they're cheap enough, I'll have one on hand as an extra.

And a $20 Privateer frame I picked up at VeloSwap that a buddy is repainting for me. Fake Bonty OR for my kid brother.


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

gil,

would the _ti lite_ decals be better or worse since they don't have the panel?

thanks.


----------



## idoru (Jan 14, 2004)

The Ti-lite ones would be as the originals, they are a total different process

Check out the post ~ "Bringing back life to a cracked Ti Bonty"

Will confirm a price to Hoss in the next day or so

Cheers


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

There was a sample in the first post about these about some Road Lite decals...Are those still a possibility?

-Richard


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

Hoss, I'm on board for 1 set of CX decals in the original red panel color (as shown); possibly one more CX set in an alternative color scheme depending on final price. Keep me in the loop.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

*Two sets here too....*

Hoss,
Please include me on the wish list.:thumbsup:

I'll probably want to pick up two sets -- I'm thinking one each OR and a Race (Is that right -- Square edge and dart respectively?)

Cheers~
Joe


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

any word on the price?


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

OK everyone, here's the pricing I have so far. Digitally printed sets are 15 GBP or 30 USD plus shipping. Shipping from the UK for the 3 sets Gil sent me was ~$6. Since this was so cheap all panels will ship from the UK.

Gil may also be able to include a screen printed silver or black on clear "Handmade in" seat tube decal if there are enough orders. I also asked him about screen printed CX panels since most everyone will want the same color.

Here is a list of everyone that contacted me for decals. If I missed someone please let me know.

hollister
rumpfy
gotdirt
richieb
el-cid
joe steel
laffeaux
jpo
jack lantern
c.l.
donkekus
jeroen
grumpyone
veloculture
williwoods
bikenerd

Please use my email address (hoss.allison at gmail dot com) to let me know what you decals you still want and I'll get with Gil to work out the details. *Do not send a private message.*


----------



## idoru (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks for you help Hoss

If anybody else is interested please PM me or email me at
gil(AT)thecycleshed(DOT)co(DOT)uk


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Darn it... I just saw this thread. Is it too late to get on the list??

I need a set (top tube, down tube, head badge) with the angled borders (1995-ish vintage) for a RACE with black frame. I think those I've seen with white panels and black/silver letters would be best.

Can I still get on board?

--S.

I like these:


----------



## idoru (Jan 14, 2004)

New Thread

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=2856479#post2856479


----------



## Pulli (Feb 7, 2004)

I Just built this one that I have looked at for a while. The decals are shot and I would like a new set. It's a great bike. I waited for it for a while.


----------



## kenjihara (Mar 7, 2006)

Shaun K said:


> I'd like to know too. I have 2 frames that need decals soon. Was this a one-time thing or do we have a second chance?


Actually... I have a neighbor who makes labels, decals, etc. for a living. I'm fixing up an old Schwinn for him, and talked to him about the possibility of fabricating some convincing Bontrager decals. I'll post again when I know more. He says he can make very durable, high quality decals, price being dependent on how many colors etc.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Isnt there a copywrite issue making these decals. I know its a fine line because usually fonts and decoration thereof isnt copywriteable, not in 3D graphic arts I know, but your using logo's, designs and whatnot, and this is tangible goods. I myself am amature graphic artist, I use photoshop among several other programs, and what I do is texture wire meshes for 3D models, I know if copyed someone elses work - even if I did the work on my own but it look like I didnt a person(s) could file a DMCA (digital media copywrite act) against me and have my work removed - and if I persisted it could eventually go to court. Serious and professional graphic artist in the graphic arts community are pretty uptight about that sorta stuff, and I dont see why it would be much different in the cycling industry.

Nice work by the way - , and assuming you do have permission to do this, just a suggestion, whatever program your using be sure to have your antialiasing enabled, it will help with the jagged edges.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I'm looking for a Head Tube Badge*

The rest of the decals just get thrashed because I use the bike hard. My badge looked like this.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Found a decal on my old tool box*

I shot it and worked it up in Photoshop. I wish I knew Illustrator so things could be smoother but I think I have something I can use. Any thoughts on how to reproduce this in a media which will hold up to the weather and use?


----------



## Dimitrios (Jul 2, 2009)

Man, that looks great.

I need a full set personally; was digging around and found this set:

https://s30.photobucket.com/albums/...tion=view&current=Bontrager_CX_1995_proof.jpg

https://s30.photobucket.com/albums/...view&current=Bontrager_panel_samples_RevA.jpg

Which aren't too bad; just need them for my mountain frame


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*A Mystery rider from San Jose*

Sent me a badge and it is perfect! Too cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## jimgskoop (Apr 13, 2006)

I just replaced the TT decal on my Race Lite frame...


























https://yojimg.net/bike/bontrager.php


----------



## Dimitrios (Jul 2, 2009)

jimgskoop said:


> I just replaced the TT decal on my Race Lite frame...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great; can I ask where you got them?


----------



## jimgskoop (Apr 13, 2006)

Dimitrios said:


> That looks great; can I ask where you got them?


I only replaced the top-tube decal. I "recreated" that one using hand-cut bits of adhesive vinyl decal material in silver, yellow, and black colors, which I bought at

http://tiptopsigns.com/Blank-Self-Adhesive-Vinyl-Material-p-314.html


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Nice job*

Looks great.


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

Man, I would LOVE to have a set or two. Getting ready to break down my Bontrager, get it Powder Coated and rebuild it. Either going with the same original color or a matte Tan. Get a set like what's pictures below, and a set with Blue instead of Yellow Bands/"B" head badge/"OR" lettering/Bontrager lettering...

Anyone still making these for the masses?

Current sticker/frame color:









Head Badge:


----------



## hejomara (Sep 10, 2009)

*original bontrager decals*

are made by Nick Dawes, seipswich.co.uk
Got the info from Keith Bontrager himself 
- keep your Bontrager original!


----------



## JunkMail (May 5, 2010)

Just for info's sake (I haven't ordered from them yet, but have done a bit of emailing) I contacted a company called Bikesdecals.com and asked them if they could do up a set of Bontrager decals (I just picked up a Race). Within 24 hours, they had this ( http://www.bikesdecals.com/90s-bont...th=54&osCsid=0d9f3089141d6db4d428f98ba04f693d ) listed on their website. $26 shipped.

I will be ordering after getting the powdercoating done, but if anyone orders before me, please post about the experience/quality. They're from Uruguay, so the communication has been choppy, but very quick.


----------



## idoru (Jan 14, 2004)

I hate to say it and I can assure you it's not meant dig against them but it you are going to reproduce an original decal is it not the generally idea to match it as closely as possible...

The text size and font are totally wrong, way to heavy and oversized and you seem to be limited to one colour combination, I guess you get what you pay for...


----------

